# HMRC Personal Allowance removal for non resident commonwealth citizens



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Would appreciate advice please. My husband and I have been non resident for many years and gave been submitting tax returns to HMRC every year. He is not domiciled and is a commonwealth citizen. Every year we each claimed our personal allowance but have realized that from 2010-2011, personal allowances have been removed for most commonwealth citizens. We are trying to determine whether my husband can still claim the personal allowance as he used to be a civil servant many years ago in the UK and the guidelines say that:

'if you are not resident in the UK and under one or more of the conditions listed below are entitled under UK law to the same personal allowances and reliefs that would be available to you if you were resident in the UK.' One of the conditions is:

'If you are, or have been, employed in the service of the British Crown' 

We cannot seem to find out if there is a time limit on having been employed by the British Crown.


----------

